
A first look at zsun WiFi SD card reader - nanis
https://www.nu42.com/2016/01/zsun-wifi-card-reader-openwrt.html
======
SrslyJosh
<tinfoil hat>Be aware that the opkg tool used by *WRT will happily download
unsigned binaries over HTTP. Fortunately, the offical repositories for OpenWRT
can be accessed via HTTP. Unfortunately, their documentation uses
"[http://"](http://") all over the place instead of "[https://"](https://")
.</tinfoil hat>

~~~
nanis
It is good to keep this in mind. For now, I have only plugged the thing in to
a power bank, and transferred files to it via scp, just to see if things would
work. Next on the list is to put together a customized OpenWrt build (one that
actually has everything in place for bridging) and will remember this when
preparing the config file for opkg.

